# Cat nutrition



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok here's the deal. I'm arguing that a good quality kibble is better than wet cat food. This person is saying that kibble isn't good for cats at all. I always figured that good quality dry cat food which my 15 yr old cat has always eaten is best for her. She is slim and eats it at will, in other words, she has her food down and eats as she likes. This person says that kibble will make her get fat and that because of the lack of moisture it's not good for her anyway. I thought that's why I always have water out for her. She's only been to the vet once in her life, to get spayed, that's how healthy she has been and still is. The only time she gets wet food is when I feel like giving her a treat.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

If she's 15 and looking so good, I'd say you've got something right! Wet canned food rots their teeth. I gave my cats raw like my dogs. They liked that too. But my older guy still got diabetes.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It used to be feed less canned and more dry kibble......now it's feed more canned and less dry! I have always fed both. My moms cat will not eat ANY canned food be it pricey or cheap (or tuna!) and she's doing great on dry food, but she does drink a lot of water. My vet told me once that as they age, hydration is very important and to feed more wet food. But if your kitty (who is very cute!! ) drinks plenty of water I would think she's fine!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a good quality dry cat food, and I stress the good quality part. The problem with wet cat food, is that it is next to impossible for them to get all the nutrition that the cat needs into it. Plus the crunching of the kibble helps keep the teeth healthy. So feeding dry with some wet everyday is good. The only reason you should feed wet is just as the others have posted, to hydrate! Cats usually dont drink enough water through out the day, even if you have water out all the time some just wont drink.

Sounds as though you have it figured out seeing as how yours is 15, just remember that you kitty has several years to go.

I just want to add that she is beautiful. She has wonderful big clear eyes and a lovely coat, she looks like a healthy cat to me


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My 14 year old cat eats dry and moist. She loves her dry food and isnt fat at all. My vet says just by looking at her he would think that she was half her age. I think the dry also helps the tarter on her teeth since she hasnt had to have her teeth clean at all.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My Podo, a Siamese, was self-fed kibble from an automatic gravity feeder his entire life. He lived 16 perfectly healthy years, and passed away simply from old age.

He started on Pro Plan, and was on California Natural the last 5 years of his life.

I ONLY feed moist food when needed as an incentive to get a non-eating animal to eat, and then it's usually one of the bland prescription types, and then only for as long as absolutely necessary.

Note I'm only talking about processed dog/cat food here. I'm not including Raw/home-made meals which are a totally different story.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Dry kibble is better for the teeth. It cleans their choppers as they chew it. My vet always frowned upon moist food because it was bad for the gums.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 5 cats. My oldest will be 14 in April. They have always eaten a high quality kibble. I occassionally give them can food as a treat. Can food does have more moisture so when my cat had urinary tract trouble I did feed him can food for a couple of weeks. All my cats are very healthy.
Dry food is much more economical to feed to. It probably costs me less to feed my 5 cats than people who feed lots of can food to only 1 or 2 cats.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Who can link me to a comparison of dry cat foods and their quality


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Most of my cats have always only eaten hard food and occassioaly will get soft.
I have one cat who is 17(who now lives with my mom because of Cody) and she will ONLY eat soft food. She is stubborn.
I see no diffrence in the foods health wise. 

Vets are also diffrent in the matter as well. The one vet that we have seen is all for soft food when I know many vets are against it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two are on dry kibble, but the UTI formula.


----------

